# Stand alone Mode!



## BVMusic (Mar 17, 2021)

Any good free programmes for my MAC to run my zebra 2 and other plugins in a standalone mode?
Much appreciated! - Brian


----------



## Pier (Mar 20, 2021)

Look for VST/AU hosts.

AU Lab by Apple: https://www.apple.com/itunes/mastered-for-itunes/docs/au_lab.zip

Logic comes with MainStage too.

Also:






Hosting AU







ju-x.com










Gig Performer | Cross platform VST/VST3/AU Audio Plugin Host


Gig Performer is a cross-platform (Mac/Windows) audio plugin host for both live performance and session musicians (keyboard players, guitarists, singers, drummers, FOH engineers) looking for an intuitive fast and flexible VST/VST3/AU plugin hosting environment for their software synths and effects.




gigperformer.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 20, 2021)

For free (or almost free), you can try Kushview Element









Kushview


Kushview is developing pro audio software. Check us out!



kushview.net





and Image-Line Minihost Modular



Minihost Modular



Not for free, but very reasonably priced for what you get, you should look at PluginGuru's Unify:









Unify (Standard Edition) - PluginGuru.com


Unify 1.9.1 is here with Apple Silicon support and a new MIDI Effect called CC RIDER that changes EVERYTHING!!!




www.pluginguru.com


----------



## BVMusic (Mar 21, 2021)

@Pier @rrichard63 Thanks, really appreciated. One last thing, does apple has a free audio editor program to master my final track, where I can load my plugins just like AU lab? I tried audacity but despite their updates it is not that smooth for me, like inserting a WAV file. OceanAudio is good, but I am still looking,something more neat like AU lab's smooth interface kind of thing.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 21, 2021)

Carla is free https://kx.studio/Applications:Carla


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> For free (or almost free), you can try Kushview Element
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies to the OP (Won't drag this too off-topic, I promise), but have you been using this. I remember getting a bit excited about it a few years back, but once they went open-source, I thought it would just fade away. Seems to still be an ongoing concern, but it'd be good to know from someone who uses it. I'm not so much worried about losing the minimal investment, but it'd be quite the loss if I used it to save hundreds of patches (for Cross-DAW purposes) and it just vanish


----------



## Markrs (Mar 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Apologies to the OP (Won't drag this too off-topic, I promise), but have you been using this. I remember getting a bit excited about it a few years back, but once they went open-source, I thought it would just fade away. Seems to still be an ongoing concern, but it'd be good to know from someone who uses it. I'm not so much worried about losing the minimal investment, but it'd be quite the loss if I used it to save hundreds of patches (for Cross-DAW purposes) and it just vanish


It still gets regular updates (got an update email only about a week ago), not really used it though, but for the minimal investment ($2, unless you want to build from source code) it felt worthwhile having a copy.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> It still gets regular updates (got an update email only about a week ago), not really used it though, but for the minimal investment ($2, unless you want to build from source code) it felt worthwhile having a copy.


Thanks! Yeah, I've been looking at the GitHub build releases and it seems very current. And the fact that it works with LINUX gives me hope that it will be kept alive


----------



## BVMusic (Mar 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Apologies to the OP (Won't drag this too off-topic, I promise), but have you been using this. I remember getting a bit excited about it a few years back, but once they went open-source, I thought it would just fade away. Seems to still be an ongoing concern, but it'd be good to know from someone who uses it. I'm not so much worried about losing the minimal investment, but it'd be quite the loss if I used it to save hundreds of patches (for Cross-DAW purposes) and it just vanish


Thanks , will keep it on my radar as well.


----------

